# No Charges Filed Against President Obama for Rape



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2015)

Just an oopsie that needs no apology?  What about the photo with that caption?   http://www.politicususa.com/2015/02...s-apologize-depicting-obama-rape-suspect.html









> There are some troubling elements to this “mistake.” Why would somebody at the station with the president’s picture that read no charges beneath it?
> 
> President Obama isn’t under investigation for anything, so why would this graphic exist? If it was a mistake in creating the graphic, just say so.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 16, 2015)

That is just so typical of FOX.  Fair and balanced my butt.  The best question is the one you pose, why would such a caption  be incorporated into a photo of the President.  Mistake or not I agree Apologize Fox.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2015)

Subliminal messaging technique?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

Typical cr*p from Fox.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

They do it because that's what some people want to see..  Anything that can gin up their abnormal hatred of the man.  Obama derangement syndrome is at a fevered pitch and FOX is just giving it's followers what they want.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 17, 2015)

And remember it is the White House so only white men should be in charge there, and certainly no Hispanics or, God forbid, a woman!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah... they will have a whole different reason to hate Hillary... cue out the racists... and bring in the misogynists..


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 17, 2015)

.......and people wonder why there is so much animosity against Republicans.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> .......and people wonder why there is so much animosity against Republicans.



This is exactly what I was thinking.  Before the Bush/Cheney Presidency... and before Obama took office,  The Republican party was at least  a respectable and somewhat rational party even if I disagreed with them ideologically.   Now, It's become a farce with each one looking to be more outrageous than the next... and not only the pundits... but the politicians.  Who can say the ugliest and most degrading thing about anyone and everyone...  AND then have the balls to ask people to vote for them.  lol!


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking.  Before the Bush/Cheney Presidency... and before Obama took office,  The Republican party was at least  a respectable and somewhat rational party even if I disagreed with them ideologically.   Now, It's become a farce with each one looking to be more outrageous than the next... and not only the pundits... but the politicians.  Who can say the ugliest and most degrading thing about anyone and everyone...  AND then have the balls to ask people to vote for them.  lol!



+1, hits the nail on the head.    I consider myself to be a "conservative" which to me includes being ethical, and being responsible about the environment(hello! it's a no-brainer!).   The current incarnation of the GOP does not have a 'place' for the silent majority, who just want what's best for the U.S. and fellow citizens.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking.  Before the Bush/Cheney Presidency... and before Obama took office,  The Republican party was at least  a respectable and somewhat rational party even if I disagreed with them ideologically.   Now, It's become a farce with each one looking to be more outrageous than the next... and not only the pundits... but the politicians.  Who can say the ugliest and most degrading thing about anyone and everyone...  *AND then have the balls to ask people to vote for them.  lol!*



Let's face it hatred sells and those who vote for republicans reflect it in their doing do.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Feb 17, 2015)

Despicable!!!  Had a long visit with a young lady this morning.  Her husband took his own life, suffering from the effects of PTSD... after his third deployment to Afghanistan.  He had difficulty sorting through what he saw as total and complete lack of support by our Government.  He told her that it seemed every news broadcast had a Congressman telling the world what a bad person our President is... or members of Congress from the opposite political party are.  Your mission is to put your life on the line for those who, instead of pulling together to support, they seem to find any way to cause divisiveness.  
This is simply another example of how low our society has fallen.  The "united we stand, divided we fall" motto has been erased by partisan greed and corruption in our highest levels of government.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Despicable!!!  Had a long visit with a young lady this morning.  Her husband took his own life, suffering from the effects of PTSD... after his third deployment to Afghanistan.  He had difficulty sorting through what he saw as total and complete lack of support by our Government.  He told her that it seemed every news broadcast had a Congressman telling the world what a bad person our President is... or members of Congress from the opposite political party are.  Your mission is to put your life on the line for those who, instead of pulling together to support, they seem to find any way to cause divisiveness.
> This is simply another example of how low our society has fallen.  The "united we stand, divided we fall" motto has been erased by partisan greed and corruption in our highest levels of government.



Excellent point!   :applause2:My sympathy to your friend for the loss of her husband.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

Sad part is... I don't ever see the divide closing... it has gone too far and for too long.  Positions are hardened.. and will not change.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 17, 2015)

Yea, thanks a lot Karl Rove et al.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

Well,  pick your color, Blue or Grey!  I'll be wearing Blue.


----------

